# TV Digiboxes



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everyone - this is possibly a question already answered elsewhere but can't find it if so! I have a couple of satellite TV receivers with hard drive (using Freeview in UK) - will these boxes work with the satellites and systems in Cyprus or does the Freeview application overide any compatibility? 

Any advice appreciated - don't want to have to start buying new boxes if I can avoid it, or bring the old ones if they don't work!

Thanks,

David


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

as long as you have the tuning instruction you should be ok. have they got a card slot for decoder code card? some free stuff but not much.
prepare to be ripped off for satilite connection!


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks - no card slot (except the Sky box of course!). The other is a Freeview box, so should be OK from what you are saying.

I'll bring them along and try it out!

Thanks again.


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

buster12 said:


> Thanks - no card slot (except the Sky box of course!). The other is a Freeview box, so should be OK from what you are saying.
> 
> I'll bring them along and try it out!
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi Buster,
I depends on how you want to use the UK hardware...
The TV standards changed here in Cyprus during 2011 and are now the standard terrestrial TV format. Basically there is digital TV here just like the UK but the video format is different, so you will receive sound but will not be able to see the picture. This is of course if you use the free view box in the same way as you do in the UK, by feeding an aerial into it and tuning the channels.
You could possible use the storage side of the device if it has dedicated inputs I.e. a video and audio input, then by using a cheap Freeview box purchased here in Cyprus, take the video and audio out and use the hard disk to store the program's. a bit of a workaround really, but I would r e commend buying a new device here, they are not expensive here.
You will find a lot of people that move to Cyprus use various types of 'methods' to receive the program's they are use to... If you are not familiar with FilmOn ( for example) you may want to check it out

Best regards
Karolos


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

kmas100 said:


> Hi Buster,
> I depends on how you want to use the UK hardware...
> The TV standards changed here in Cyprus during 2011 and are now the standard terrestrial TV format. Basically there is digital TV here just like the UK but the video format is different, so you will receive sound but will not be able to see the picture. This is of course if you use the free view box in the same way as you do in the UK, by feeding an aerial into it and tuning the channels.
> You could possible use the storage side of the device if it has dedicated inputs I.e. a video and audio input, then by using a cheap Freeview box purchased here in Cyprus, take the video and audio out and use the hard disk to store the program's. a bit of a workaround really, but I would r e commend buying a new device here, they are not expensive here.
> ...


Thank you for your reply. Box is a satellite box so should work with dish I guess


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

buster12 said:


> Hi everyone - this is possibly a question already answered elsewhere but can't find it if so! I have a couple of satellite TV receivers with hard drive (using Freeview in UK) - will these boxes work with the satellites and systems in Cyprus or does the Freeview application overide any compatibility?
> 
> Any advice appreciated - don't want to have to start buying new boxes if I can avoid it, or bring the old ones if they don't work!
> 
> ...


We've been wondering ,I know there's been going's on with the satellite for Sky,so would it be wise to bring our Sky box with us


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

kmas100 said:


> Hi Buster,
> I depends on how you want to use the UK hardware...
> The TV standards changed here in Cyprus during 2011 and are now the standard terrestrial TV format. Basically there is digital TV here just like the UK but the video format is different, so you will receive sound but will not be able to see the picture. This is of course if you use the free view box in the same way as you do in the UK, by feeding an aerial into it and tuning the channels.
> You could possible use the storage side of the device if it has dedicated inputs I.e. a video and audio input, then by using a cheap Freeview box purchased here in Cyprus, take the video and audio out and use the hard disk to store the program's. a bit of a workaround really, but I would r e commend buying a new device here, they are not expensive here.
> ...


Hi Karolos1

What do you mean with different video format? Is it not the same digital format all over EU since 2011?

Anders


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi Karolos1
> 
> What do you mean with different video format? Is it not the same digital format all over EU since 2011?
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,
The digital colour format is Mpeg 4 for the FTA (free to air) channels. This is not the same as the UK so Freeview boxes in the UK (for example) do not show the picture if you are using a built-in digital receiver in your TV, or a separate FTA box. You get the sound as you can tune into the channels but it will not show the picture.
This changed around mid 2011. I had a couple of small portable TV's with built in Freeview tuners and took them back to the UK

Regards
Karolos


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

kmas100 said:


> Hi Anders,
> The digital colour format is Mpeg 4 for the FTA (free to air) channels. This is not the same as the UK so Freeview boxes in the UK (for example) do not show the picture if you are using a built-in digital receiver in your TV, or a separate FTA box. You get the sound as you can tune into the channels but it will not show the picture.
> This changed around mid 2011. I had a couple of small portable TV's with built in Freeview tuners and took them back to the UK
> 
> ...


It probably changed when Cyprus went from Analog to Digital the 1th of July 2011.
Germany also use MPEG4

Anders


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> It probably changed when Cyprus went from Analog to Digital the 1th of July 2011.
> Germany also use MPEG4
> 
> Anders


That's correct... Some newer TV tuners that support MPEG4 will of course work but many don't.

Regards
Karolos


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

My box is actually 'Freesat' not Freeview. So hopefully will work OK with satellite?

Apologies for confusion - probably my age - or the wine!

Regards,

DAvid


----------

